# Tuning Adapter disconnecting is driving me.... nuts. Help or suggestions appreciated.



## Punker4321 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've had a Tivo for 15 years and every moment has been awesome except for when TWC/Spectrum went to SDV and made me use a Tuning Adapter. For years I've had problems, but it's mostly been that they have their SDV channels on a timer and would disconnect the signal for the channel after about 2 hours. On long recordings (4-8 hours of Tennis), I would get the first 2 hours and the rest is blank. I sovled this by doing manual recordings of 2 hours with overlapping times, so it uses different tuners and keeps Spectrum thinking I'm sstill tuned in. However, I still get blank or shortened recordings.

In short, I think I have a combination of the tuning adapter disconnecting (get a pop up on the screen that it's disconnected and within a second or two later it connects again) and the timing issue. I've switched out tuning adapters at least twice and a tech was out here last week and did the same. So I'm thinking it's either USB port issues or simply Spectrum.

It's also hit or miss. I recorded over 12 hours of Tennis yesterday without issue. Today, it lost signal or disconnected 5 times within a 4 hour window. I can't think of a change from yesterday to today that would have caused this.

Does anyone have suggestions on how I can test this? I'm this close to asking spectrum to provide me with a free box so I can watch a channel I pay for. Thanks all.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Sounds like you have it narrowed down to the USB port on TiVo. (assuming you have replaced the USB cable with a known good cable.)
Might be time to take the TiVo apart and inspect the USB port's solder connections. Or, replace the USB port.


----------



## Punker4321 (Mar 18, 2015)

Teeps said:


> Sounds like you have it narrowed down to the USB port on TiVo. (assuming you have replaced the USB cable with a known good cable.)
> Might be time to take the TiVo apart and inspect the USB port's solder connections. Or, replace the USB port.


Teeps, thank you. Honestly, I have not replaced the cable I don't believe so I'll start with that. Also, is there a preferred USB port on the Roamio series? I currently have it on the top, and I remember testing both probably multiple times but I'm just curious. I'll open and check solder connections as well. I haven't solder myself but I'd be up to it if it gets this thing fixed. Thanks for your help!


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

I started having the same exact issue here in Phoenix with Cox Cable. I have the cisco tuning adapter and starting about a week or two ago, it has been disconnecting about once an hour and reconnecting 20 minutes later. I tried both USB ports on my Roamio and it occurs with both. Thanks to Tivo's brain dead habit of stopping ALL recording when it detects a change in tuning adapters, I have missed a ton of recordings or if it happens when I am watching, I have to remember to tell it to finish recording. I just pulled it, since none of my one passes are on an SDV channel but it is frustrating that we need these things, let alone the fact that they have never been stable since their introduction. Soon, I will ***** to Cox to see if we can fix it with another TA.


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

mmmm_beer said:


> I started having the same exact issue here in Phoenix with Cox Cable. I have the cisco tuning adapter and starting about a week or two ago, it has been disconnecting about once an hour and reconnecting 20 minutes later. I tried both USB ports on my Roamio and it occurs with both. Thanks to Tivo's brain dead habit of stopping ALL recording when it detects a change in tuning adapters, I have missed a ton of recordings or if it happens when I am watching, I have to remember to tell it to finish recording. I just pulled it, since none of my one passes are on an SDV channel but it is frustrating that we need these things, let alone the fact that they have never been stable since their introduction. Soon, I will *** to Cox to see if we can fix it with another TA.


mmmm_beer, I'm having the same trouble on Cox Cable here in Phoenix with my Roamio Plus (which I've had since Nov 2013). Have had the Cox techs out a couple of times. They first replaced connections that they said were old and not working properly, but that didn't help. They then replaced the cable card and tuning adapter, but that hasn't helped either. Now they're suggesting I try a UPS for some reason. They also suggest I upgrade to an Edge. But after seeing all the awful reviews (and wondering about TiVo's longevity, I'm loathe to try that. Suggestions?


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

Saibari, when did your issues start happening? I too have a Roamio Plus and mine started right around end of March give or take a week. If yours started about the same time, I highly doubt that both of ours would exhibit the same exact issues at the same time and not be software/firmware/config related. At the moment, I just don't have my TA connected, I don't want to ruin any more recordings, but it sucks that I am also out a ton of channels I pay a TON of money for. I think I am going to contact them next week to see if there is something we can do and I have more free time.


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

mmmm_beer said:


> Saibari, when did your issues start happening? I too have a Roamio Plus and mine started right around end of March give or take a week. If yours started about the same time, I highly doubt that both of ours would exhibit the same exact issues at the same time and not be software/firmware/config related. At the moment, I just don't have my TA connected, I don't want to ruin any more recordings, but it sucks that I am also out a ton of channels I pay a TON of money for. I think I am going to contact them next week to see if there is something we can do and I have more free time.


Yes... that _is _about when it started happening. So how can you get by with not having your TA connected?? And if it's software/firmware/config related, is that a TiVo issue or a Cox issue? I've not tried calling TiVo.


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

saibari said:


> Yes... that _is _about when it started happening. So how can you get by with not having your TA connected?? And if it's software/firmware/config related, is that a TiVo issue or a Cox issue? I've not tried calling TiVo.


The tuning adapter is only required when you want to watch SDV channels. Most popular channels are not SDV so they are viewable without the TA being attached or connected. ALL of my one pass shows are not using SDV so at least I know my recordings will be fine without the TA. If it is software/firmware/config issue that is for the TA and so it would be a COX issue. My guess is that there is a glitch in one of those areas that causes the TA to lose communication with the Tivo and that is the source of our problems. You can tell which channels are SDV because they will throw a pop up telling you it can't tune to the channel. You could also look in the diagnostic menus but that is much more complicated. For example, if I remember correctly HBO and HBO2 are the only HBO channels not on SDV, the rest require the TA to tune to those channels.


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

mmmm_beer said:


> The tuning adapter is only required when you want to watch SDV channels. Most popular channels are not SDV so they are viewable without the TA being attached or connected. ALL of my one pass shows are not using SDV so at least I know my recordings will be fine without the TA. If it is software/firmware/config issue that is for the TA and so it would be a COX issue. My guess is that there is a glitch in one of those areas that causes the TA to lose communication with the Tivo and that is the source of our problems. You can tell which channels are SDV because they will throw a pop up telling you it can't tune to the channel. You could also look in the diagnostic menus but that is much more complicated. For example, if I remember correctly HBO and HBO2 are the only HBO channels not on SDV, the rest require the TA to tune to those channels.


Thanks so much! I'll have to figure out if the channels I watch and record are SDV or not. I will also talk to the Cox techs about the info you've given me. Have you called Cox about it yet?


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

saibari said:


> Thanks so much! I'll have to figure out if the channels I watch and record are SDV or not. I will also talk to the Cox techs about the info you've given me. Have you called Cox about it yet?


Not yet. I just plugged my adapter in after it was unplugged for a week. So far it hasn’t disconnected yet, fingers crossed that it just magically works going forward.


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

mmmm_beer said:


> Not yet. I just plugged my adapter in after it was unplugged for a week. So far it hasn’t disconnected yet, fingers crossed that it just magically works going forward.


Good luck! If it's like mine, it will be sporadic and can go a few days with no issues.


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

saibari said:


> Good luck! If it's like mine, it will be sporadic and can go a few days with no issues.


Mine was pretty consistent and disconnecting every day, about 5-6 times per day. Obviously I plan to keep an eye on it.


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

Sure enough after a few days of not rebooting it started up again, rebooting every 40 or so minutes. Time to call Cox…


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

mmmm_beer said:


> Sure enough after a few days of not rebooting it started up again, rebooting every 40 or so minutes. Time to call Cox…


Oh no! For whatever reason, I've had no issues since we last communicated and was hoping you wouldn't have either and that somehow the issue mysteriously resolved itself! Please let me know how it goes with Cox and who you talk to. I've been working with Mike Wolff and Joe (IDK last name), who have not been at all communicative lately and I haven't pushed since all has been well recently.


----------



## Christopher71556 (Dec 10, 2014)

I was informed by a Cox Communications "rep" (not as in "reputable", but customer service rep <eg>) that COX IS NOT WANTING TO MAINTAIN SUPPORT FOR CABLE CARDS. That of course was wonderful to hear after purchasing a new EDGE for cable. Had to have the Cox tech out and 2 hours of time. THEY WANT YOU TO USE THEIR "CABLE BOX"/CONTOUR BOX. I was told that "not many people use cable cards" which is a bunch of BULLSCAT. There are probably more cable card users than cable box users! 

While I've got a "Band-Aid" on my system right now, the "tuning adapter problem" won't seem to go away. When I'm streaming something on a "streaming device" (Amazon Fire TV Cube) I'll notice the tuning adapter "rebooting" several times in an evening. So, my take is that Cox is screwing with those of us who DO have cable cards and are trying their best to interrupt their service on a regular basis so that we finally "throw in the towel" and get one of their boxes. Ugh.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Christopher71556 said:


> I was informed by a Cox Communications "rep" (not as in "reputable", but customer service rep <eg>) that COX IS NOT WANTING TO MAINTAIN SUPPORT FOR CABLE CARDS. That of course was wonderful to hear after purchasing a new EDGE for cable. Had to have the Cox tech out and 2 hours of time. THEY WANT YOU TO USE THEIR "CABLE BOX"/CONTOUR BOX. I was told that "not many people use cable cards" which is a bunch of BULLSCAT. There are probably more cable card users than cable box users!
> 
> While I've got a "Band-Aid" on my system right now, the "tuning adapter problem" won't seem to go away. When I'm streaming something on a "streaming device" (Amazon Fire TV Cube) I'll notice the tuning adapter "rebooting" several times in an evening. So, my take is that Cox is screwing with those of us who DO have cable cards and are trying their best to interrupt their service on a regular basis so that we finally "throw in the towel" and get one of their boxes. Ugh.


time to file a complaint with the FCC.
doing so used to get their attention (at least with timewarner/spectrum) really fast.


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

Christopher71556 said:


> I was informed by a Cox Communications "rep" (not as in "reputable", but customer service rep <eg>) that COX IS NOT WANTING TO MAINTAIN SUPPORT FOR CABLE CARDS. That of course was wonderful to hear after purchasing a new EDGE for cable. Had to have the Cox tech out and 2 hours of time. THEY WANT YOU TO USE THEIR "CABLE BOX"/CONTOUR BOX. I was told that "not many people use cable cards" which is a bunch of BULLSCAT. There are probably more cable card users than cable box users!
> 
> While I've got a "Band-Aid" on my system right now, the "tuning adapter problem" won't seem to go away. When I'm streaming something on a "streaming device" (Amazon Fire TV Cube) I'll notice the tuning adapter "rebooting" several times in an evening. So, my take is that Cox is screwing with those of us who DO have cable cards and are trying their best to interrupt their service on a regular basis so that we finally "throw in the towel" and get one of their boxes. Ugh.


Yes, I think you're right. I got an email yesterday that we can no longer get Cox On Demand on our TiVo's! And the reps I've been working with have been ignoring my text messages.  The TA problem hasn't been an issue for me for a couple of weeks, but I'm sure it will be back. Looks like I'll need to investigate other options--which will be tough since I've been using TiVo since WAY back.  My first device was a Humax! ... What's the "band-aid" you reference?


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

saibari said:


> . What's the "band-aid" you reference?


My guess is he has installed a 1 into 2 splitter at the tuning adapter.
incoming cable to input of split
splitter out #1 to tuning adapter
splitter out #2 to TiVo
Just make sure to get a split with outputs of -3dB or lower.
With this setup even with the tuning adapter off line. 
Any non SDV channels, already tuned to, will still work.


----------



## Christopher71556 (Dec 10, 2014)

saibari said:


> Yes, I think you're right. I got an email yesterday that we can no longer get Cox On Demand on our TiVo's! And the reps I've been working with have been ignoring my text messages.  The TA problem hasn't been an issue for me for a couple of weeks, but I'm sure it will be back. Looks like I'll need to investigate other options--which will be tough since I've been using TiVo since WAY back.  My first device was a Humax! ... What's the "band-aid" you reference?


The "band aid" reference is having the Cox tech out. I was also told that "the number 2 USB port on the Tivo" (whichever is "port 2" is, as they're not labeled as "USB Port 1/2). Since the Cox tech has been here, I've only had the Tuning Adapter drop out twice, however pressing OK on my Tivo remote seemed to resolve the issue. So far, that is. Who knows what the future will bring? I also got the notice that Cox was discontinuing support for OnDemand, too. 

So, let's see: If Cox has the "Contour App" and has all the shows/abilities that can be accessed from a tablet (and cast/mirrored to a TV) then why have a Tivo or Cox Contour Box at all? Why not just use the tablet/phone mirror/cast function? Yikes.


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

Christopher71556 said:


> So, let's see: If Cox has the "Contour App" and has all the shows/abilities that can be accessed from a tablet (and cast/mirrored to a TV) then why have a Tivo or Cox Contour Box at all? Why not just use the tablet/phone mirror/cast function? Yikes.


Can you record programs with the Contour App? ... It looks like I'm going to have to figure out an alternative to TiVo, much as I hate to let it go.


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

Christopher71556 said:


> The "band aid" reference is having the Cox tech out. I was also told that "the number 2 USB port on the Tivo" (whichever is "port 2" is, as they're not labeled as "USB Port 1/2).


Hi Christopher, I think you forgot to end your sentence. What were you told about the number 2 USB port?? Thanks!


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

*mmmm_beer*


mmmm_beer said:


> Sure enough after a few days of not rebooting it started up again, rebooting every 40 or so minutes. Time to call Cox…


Hi again... Any update here? Mine is still acting up, though thankfully so far it's affected only one of my recordings has been affected in that last couple weeks. But it's REALLY frustrating! Hoping you found a solution?


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

mmmm_beer said:


> Sure enough after a few days of not rebooting it started up again, rebooting every 40 or so minutes. Time to call Cox…


Hi there... have you had any luck with Cox? I'm still having the same issue with the TA, even after having it replaced!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Christopher71556 said:


> I was also told that "the number 2 USB port on the Tivo" (whichever is "port 2" is, as they're not labeled as "USB Port 1/2).


Plug your Tuning Adapter into the bottom USB port.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Every time I've deal with Time Warner/ Spectrum, they've always asked that the bottom port be used. I've never figured out why and all the reps will say is that their instructions say to do that. FWIW, when a TA breaks and becomes unstable, I've had to go through three or four to get one that will settle down and play nice with the TiVo.


----------



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

Cox Las Vegas - 3 TAs for one bolt+ and 2 premieres. For now, one premiere running w/o TA. All Cisco 1520 TAs were losing connectivity one, two or more times daily, not all simultaneously. "No Tuning Adapter" followed by "TA Connected" Tivo screen 2-4 minutes later. All recording stops when TA light starts blinking on lost connection. Cox escalated problem when I wrote snail mail letter and copied local franchising authority. All cable cards and TAs have been swapped out. Problem ongoing now in its SEVENTH month. I could live w/o SDV channels except all 14 Center Ice channels oand NHL Network are SDV. 

When TAs are connected, I get all SDV channels, so it's not a missingR channel issue. 

Anyone else experiencing this disconnecting issue with Cox or any cable Provider? Thanks


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

Nevada1K said:


> Anyone else experiencing this disconnecting issue with Cox or any cable Provider? Thanks


I think most if not all of us are experiencing it with at least Cox. I have my Tuning Adapter powered on but not plugged into the TiVo, so if there is an SDV channel I want to watch it is easily plugged back in. But it needs to remain unplugged or all my recordings will be interrupted. Luckily there are very few SDV channels I will ever tune to.


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

mmmm_beer said:


> I think most if not all of us are experiencing it with at least Cox. I have my Tuning Adapter powered on but not plugged into the TiVo, so if there is an SDV channel I want to watch it is easily plugged back in. But it needs to remain unplugged or all my recordings will be interrupted. Luckily there are very few SDV channels I will ever tune to.


How do I figure out which are the "SDV" channels?


----------



## Roymus (4 mo ago)

Hi all...I'm a longtime TiVo user (Original -> Roamio -> Bolt -> Edge/Lux) and a Spectrum cable customer. I just recently started having the exact same issue described in this thread (tuning adapter losing connection sporadically and interrupting recordings). I have switched tuning adapters and cables several times, and even tried replacing my new Edge (it was under warranty) twice thinking it might be the box...no joy. In the meantime, all of my recordings are at risk...half hour recordings are 50/50, anything longer is a partial (i.e., movies are a bust). 

I see from this thread that a number of people have simply disconnected their adapters to just watch and record non-SDV channels, which I may do myself as I'm sick of missing recordings. However, like many of you I do pay for a lot of SDV channels, and if I can't get this fixed in the near future I'll have to get out of my TiVo contract and try Spectrum's WorldBox 2 DVR...from the online reviews it looks ok, more tuners but less storage. Any other ideas are welcome...I'm on with a TiVo Tier 2 tech support person now, I'll post any news I get from them. Thanks!


----------



## mmmm_beer (Apr 18, 2002)

saibari said:


> How do I figure out which are the "SDV" channels?


The easiest is to disconnect the Tuning Adapter and cycle through the channels. The ones that should display but are saying it couldn't tune to that channel, are typically the SDV channels. You can use the tuning adapter menu to find them, but it isn't intuitive. They used to publish them years ago, but not anymore.


----------



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

I have posted this in another thread. If the rules say not to duplicate posts, my apologies. In any event, the specialist field tech I've been dealing with on this issue for 3-4 weeks called me this morning with an update. He said Cox has (finally) identified cause of the TA reboot problem which is nationwide and not limited to Phoenix, Las Vegas or other markets we've identified in this thread. The engineers are now (supposedly) working on a "fix" for the issue but there is no estimate for a time frame for the fix to be operational. If I learn more, I'll post that info.


----------



## terrym21 (May 28, 2008)

Punker4321 said:


> I've had a Tivo for 15 years and every moment has been awesome except for when TWC/Spectrum went to SDV and made me use a Tuning Adapter. For years I've had problems, but it's mostly been that they have their SDV channels on a timer and would disconnect the signal for the channel after about 2 hours. On long recordings (4-8 hours of Tennis), I would get the first 2 hours and the rest is blank. I sovled this by doing manual recordings of 2 hours with overlapping times, so it uses different tuners and keeps Spectrum thinking I'm sstill tuned in. However, I still get blank or shortened recordings.
> 
> In short, I think I have a combination of the tuning adapter disconnecting (get a pop up on the screen that it's disconnected and within a second or two later it connects again) and the timing issue. I've switched out tuning adapters at least twice and a tech was out here last week and did the same. So I'm thinking it's either USB port issues or simply Spectrum.
> 
> ...


I swapped out the box a couple of months ago after lightening storm made the signal come and go. It had worked relatively well for many years before that. The new one has been intermittently rebooting. Sometimes several reboots within a few minutes or it might not happens again for weeks. I've replaced the USB cable and even put a timer on it to power cycle it every night at 3am. But is crapped out again the other day during a overtime football game. That is unacceptable!

Even though I've had Tivo for over 20 years, I'm hesitant to stay with the platform because of all of the issues I see people have been having over the years with virtually not support from Tivo or Spectrum cable. The TA box design came along maybe 15 years ago and the old boxes are just being shuffled around. I do have an older Premier 4-tuner Tivo and would think about replacing it if I thought it would help. But I believe that the TA is the weakest link in the chain and I would probably be throwing good money after bad. However, Tivo does have a really good sale on now and they do have a 30-day money-back guarantee, so I might try one more TA swap and a new Tivo. But if that doesn't work, I'm going to get my money back and cut the cord and move to another platform.


----------



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

As a follow up to my 16 September post, I was advised last week that a "fix" to the Cisco Tuning Adapter constantly rebooting and dropping the Tivo connection is currently being tested by both Cox personnel and a select number of actual Tivo users. The testing is anticipated to last two months (through December and January) and, if determined to resolve the problem, will likely be resolved by a firmware update to the Cisco TA's. Most recently, my Tuning Adapters have been disconnecting/reconnecting sometimes two or three times daily and not both simultaneously. I'm not a Cox employee, just another frustrated TiVo user and Cox subscriber — I don't have inside knowledge, only what they're telling me. Hopefully, they are being straightforward with me and the apparent fix actually solves the problem is gets rolled out in the first quarter of 2023.


----------

